# Regexp nur Buchstaben und Ziffener beliebig oft



## RegExpAsking (14. Apr 2011)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand die Regular Expression verraten?
Im Detail muss ich ein Feld darauf prüfen dass nur Ziffern und Buchstaben in beliebiger Reihenfolge (Herstellernummern) eingegeben werden können.

Bsp.:
1aaJ3994F
A1390ABC
etc.


----------



## AmunRa (14. Apr 2011)

[0-9a-zA-Z]*


----------



## faetzminator (14. Apr 2011)

Allenfalls noch [c]+[/c] (1-...) statt [c]*[/c] (0-...) verwenden, je nach dem ob eine Eingabe zwingend ist oder nicht.


----------



## Crian (14. Apr 2011)

Solange keine besonderen Zeichen darin vorkommen, wie ä. Ö, ß, á, è, ... geht das so.


----------

